# Cherub Steam Wand Tip Size



## ThePeddler

Hi Folks

A quick question - my first ever proper coffee machine was delivered yesterday - a used Cherub from Ebay. The machine looks fantastic...but unfortunately is missing the steam wand tip. There is only one shop close to me that is open today, and it sells tips that fit Expobar machines - does anyone know if these will fit my Cherub? If not I'll need to order online and wait a bit longer before properly getting stuck in....

Thanks!


----------



## Yes Row

My Expobar tip would not fit the Cherub I own.

Totally different

I may have a spare 4 hole tip


----------



## Yes Row

Just checked and I have one it is unused

Happy to 1st class post it to you in the morning

£5?


----------



## ThePeddler

Yes Row said:


> Just checked and I have one it is unused
> 
> Happy to 1st class post it to you in the morning
> 
> £5?


Thanks for the info, and thanks for the offer. TBH I was going to go for a 1 hole tip - sounds like this is easier for a novice to learn with?

Thanks again.


----------



## michaelg

I think you'll find a one hole top hard to find. Is the thread on the outside of the wand itself? If so I could send you a 2 hole tip (which to be honest is pretty slow and stifles the machine) or a 4x1mm which is probably end best option overall. There is also a 4x1.5mm I have which to be honest is too hard to use so I wouldn't recommend it. If Yes Row has the same available I will let him supply it as obviously he mentioned t first but if not I am happy to match the £5 quoted.


----------



## ThePeddler

Yes the thread is on the outside of the wand, from a rough measurement it looks like it's about 9mm diameter...

Happy to take advise on the best option for the tip - as you can probably tell I'm new to this! So yes, I'd like to buy from either of you, would prefer to go for the 4x1mm if that's the best - do you know the measurement of your spare tip Yes Row?


----------



## Eyedee

When I had a Piccino and did experimentation, I blocked up one of the holes in a 2 hole tip and drilled out the other to 2mm. I did other combinations but this one suited me the best.

It's possible to block the holes with the end of a cocktail stick pushing from the inside out.

ian


----------



## 4515

The other option is to replace the wand with a Londinium steam wand

Looks better and works really well with the cherub


----------



## Yes Row

Mines 4x1mm as agreed in previous threads as being good for the Cherub

It's what I start my journey on and I found it worked well


----------



## El Cabron

Peddler i have a cherub and the steam tip supplied is very fierce, great for steam cleaning your patio but too good for texturing milk - the milk goes from cold to boiling in about 10 seconds. I'm 99% sure it's supplied with a 4x1.5mm tip. I bought 2 new tips from londinium espresso, a 4x1mm and a 2x1mm and they cost about £7.50 each. The 4x1 mm is great for steaming 300-500ml of milk, and the 2x1 mm is ideal for small quantities like for a cortado for 1 person. I mainly use the 4x1mm for everything now i've got used to the machine. If i were you i'd get both and charge it to the person you bought it from











ThePeddler said:


> Yes the thread is on the outside of the wand, from a rough measurement it looks like it's about 9mm diameter...
> 
> Happy to take advise on the best option for the tip - as you can probably tell I'm new to this! So yes, I'd like to buy from either of you, would prefer to go for the 4x1mm if that's the best - do you know the measurement of your spare tip Yes Row?


----------



## ThePeddler

Thanks for all the replies, very useful.

Yes Row - I'll go for the tip you have spare please. Don't suppose you have a spare Blanking Plate too?? The machine needs a good clean before I can use it, and no luck trying to get hold of one in Edinburgh today...I'll PM you now.


----------



## Yes Row

Sorry no spare blanking plate. However you can just cut some plastic and place it in the bottom of you normal basket. It works fine if you get the size right


----------



## michaelg

ThePeddler said:


> Thanks for all the replies, very useful.
> 
> Yes Row - I'll go for the tip you have spare please. Don't suppose you have a spare Blanking Plate too?? The machine needs a good clean before I can use it, and no luck trying to get hold of one in Edinburgh today...I'll PM you now.


I presume you live in Edinburgh then? As I was going to say, if you were in Glasgow I could meet to sell you the tips I have and save postage and the hassle of visiting a Post Office in the run up to Christmas. Don't wish to step in Yes Row's toes but if that I'd of interest you can have all 3 tips for £10 as I have the Londinium wand on my machine so don't need these any more.


----------



## Yes Row

Deal has been done, however Peddler if you actually want to go with Michaelg's offer I am happy to pay you the money back

Just need to know prior to posting in the morning


----------



## ThePeddler

Hi michaelg

I actually live in Fife but work in Glasgow...I tried Edinburgh today because I thought I'd be able to get what I needed in Machina, unfortunately they were closed today. Thanks for the offer to but I've paid Yes Row now so too late I'm afraid. However I'm still looking for a blanking plate if you have one to sell, or know where I might get one in Glasgow?

Thanks again


----------



## ThePeddler

Ha! Messages crossing...

Yes Row - up to you, I'm happy to go ahead with the deal if you are looking to get rid of the tips, but if it's a hastle to post them then I'm happy to go with michaelg's offer instead? I really don't mind either way, I won't be steaming any milk until I can get the machine cleaned anyway.

How think does the plastic need to be if I want to try that instead of a blanking plate? I actually considered tin foil today, but figured it could do more damage than good...


----------



## Yes Row

Peddler

Not an issue to me, I have stuck it in an address envelope. If you are happy I will post it in the morning

The plastic needs to be thick enough not to let water through. I used a bit of baking sheet


----------



## michaelg

Espresso services in Glasgow can probably supply a blanking plate and other stuff you might need.


----------



## ThePeddler

Yes Row - that's great, please go ahead and post it up, thanks again.

michaelg - thanks for the offer, any info on where I can get a blanking plate in Glasgow still appreciated.


----------



## ThePeddler

Michaelg - thanks for the info on espresso services, will give them a try.


----------



## michaelg

If you want the other tips to try out let me know - they are no use to me anyway. Also if there's any problems with the wand itself mine is spare so just give me a shout.


----------



## ThePeddler

Michaelg - I'd still be interested in trying the 2x1mm tip if you're happy selling it on its own? Sounds like it would be useful for smaller amounts which I'd be doing sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## michaelg

ThePeddler said:


> Michaelg - I'd still be interested in trying the 2x1mm tip if you're happy selling it on its own? Sounds like it would be useful for smaller amounts which I'd be doing sometimes. Thanks.


Cool, have sent you a PM.


----------



## beedj

Hi Michael do you still have the 4x1mm steam tip you mentioned on this thread a few weeks ago ?


----------



## michaelg

beedj said:


> Hi Michael do you still have the 4x1mm steam tip you mentioned on this thread a few weeks ago ?


Hi there, actually I sold me machine to ThePeddler. If it's the tip for the wand where the thread is on the outside of the wand (rather than on the tip itself) then unless he has switched back to the old wand he may have it spare but I will let him answer for himself rather than make promises on his behalf


----------



## ThePeddler

Hi beedj

I do indeed have a spare 4x1mm tip, as well as spare 4x1.5mm and 2x1mm tips - let me know if you're still interested in any/ all of these...happy to post, £5 for 1 or £10 for 3 sound reasonable, including postage?

Thanks


----------



## beedj

Thanks yes I'll take the 3 for £10 - have PM'd you with details.

David


----------



## seeq

I replaced mine with the 4x1mm tip. Can highly recommend that size, perfect for small amounts


----------

